# Clutch bracket 65 GTO



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

Hoping someone might have a picture of the bracket on the frame that the clutch shaft mounts on. I'm doing some restoration and someone has modified the existing bracket with a cutting torch, would like to make it look original.

Thanks for any info
Jim


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This is the only one I could get a clean shot of, 
It's on of the chassis of a '66 in the shop but should apply to '65 as well.
Hope it helps.


----------



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

That really helps a lot, sort of did it that way, now just have to round off the top a bit. Frame goes in for blasting and powder coating tomorrow.

Thanks
Jim


----------

